# tires/rubber pieces



## JO BO (May 25, 2006)

Ok You have that gorgeous restoration.How do you keep those tires and other rubber items supple and new looking? Thanks JO BO


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 26, 2006)

I stash the old stuff and get repop stuff for riding


----------

